# Off Topic: Magnetic Car Vent/Windshield Mount Holder for Smartphones $2.99 & $4.49 FS



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

*Vent Mount $2.99 FS
$3* Free shipping enter *8237036483 *if shipping doesnt show up as free. https://www.flashsteals.com/product...android?lssrc=recentviews&variant=26960480515
*
Windshield Mount $4.49 FS
http://www.itechdeals.com/itd-gear-...sale&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=101512*


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

In the winter with the heat on not sure this is a great idea, maybe better in the summer as far as the vent mounts


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> In the winter with the heat on not sure this is a great idea, maybe better in the summer as far as the vent mounts


What you do with your air-conditioners in Winter???


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> What you do with your air-conditioners in Winter???


Blow hot air


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Blow hot air


I am really impressed with your IQ! Sir


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> In the winter with the heat on not sure this is a great idea, maybe better in the summer as far as the vent mounts


I used a vent holder yesterday. 28 degrees here, my phone overheated and I had to reset it.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Here is my two cent, I used to own a vent mount but end up return, it was great, very helpful; and I recommend if you choose to use vent mount, mount it at a controllable vent (that you can close/open the vent to let the air in). For the magnetic, I like the idea of flexibility, but I might fall off in case of going through a bump or maybe even the magnetic field will mess up with your phone (GPS or such) but I heard that it very minimal.  Keep Flexing.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

I just turn off the AC vent where my phone is resting on.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JapanFour said:


> I just turn off the AC vent where my phone is resting on.


Newer cars you can do that, just did in my wifes car. In my mid 2000s toyota the middle vents cant be closed and while the outside ones can, it feels unnatural having your GPS on your left.


----------

